# Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev (Merged)



## arenas809

*Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Ford says word around is that Yaroslav Korolev has received a promise in the 12-15 range and that it's coming from either the Clips or Nets.

When the hell have we ever promised someone, and why him?

I don't want a 18 year old kid who's not ready when we can grab Granger at 12.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

That is a good point, when have the Clippers promised to pick someone? I don't know much about this guy but I do know he has needs to be bought-out by his former team. I don't think Sterling likes to pay addition money when he doesn't have to.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Here is something I found on him, it is a few weeks old. The info on him is towards the middle of the page.

http://nbadraft.net/intreport007.asp


----------



## Starbury03

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Is he expectecd to go that high. Why couldn't they trade down and get him.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Begin reading post....



> Ford says ...


Immediately stop reading post...


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Chard ford makes Jack haley seem like a prophet of biblical proportions. Im sure hes got to get some stuff right that i probably miss, but in my recent memory, i cant remember anything that ford has said that has ever come true. His scoops are as bad as lawlers mocks. 

This guy isnt even on some websites 2005 nor 2006 mocks. Oh well. id much prefer another of the euros at 12 over him.


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> Begin reading post....
> 
> 
> 
> Immediately stop reading post...


hahahahhaha, yamaneko, thats hilarious


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

The difference between all of us including Mr. Sensible and Ford is he's actually in Chicago at the camp and we're just at our computers talking about it.

If he says this is the word from NBA execs and scouts, there's no real reason to not believe him. That is different to me than him opining that it would make sense for the Clips or Nets to promise Korolev...


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> Chard ford makes Jack haley seem like a prophet of biblical proportions. Im sure hes got to get some stuff right that i probably miss, but in my recent memory, i cant remember anything that ford has said that has ever come true. His scoops are as bad as lawlers mocks.
> 
> This guy isnt even on some websites 2005 nor 2006 mocks. Oh well. id much prefer another of the euros at 12 over him.


The reason he probably isn't on those mock drafts is he didn't declare as an early entree.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



arenas809 said:


> The difference between all of us including Mr. Sensible and Ford is he's actually in Chicago at the camp and we're just at our computers talking about it.
> 
> If he says this is the word from NBA execs and scouts, there's no real reason to not believe him. That is different to me than him opining that it would make sense for the Clips or Nets to promise Korolev...


I have to agee with arenas here.


----------



## fly75

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



Weasel said:


> The reason he probably isn't on those mock drafts is he didn't declare as an early entree.


NBA thinks he did

http://www.nba.com/news/earlyentry_050519.html


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



fly75 said:


> NBA thinks he did
> 
> http://www.nba.com/news/earlyentry_050519.html


My mistake I must have miss spelt his name when hitting Ctrl F.


----------



## NOBLE

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Chad Ford = Gossip.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



> If he says this is the word from NBA execs and scouts, there's no real reason to not believe him.


But doesnt all of his information supposedly come from his "inside" sources, GMs, scounts, agents, etc. etc.? Or are you saying he truly does just 100% make up some things on occasion? To me, he always says his information is based on reliable sources, but honestly, how much of it comes true? He changes a lot too. I could be mistaken but i believe he said last week that the cilppers promised wright too, without working him out. But im not just talking about this year, or clipper forcasts. For the last 3 years i have gotten my hopes up about lots of things that he reported that supposedly came from sources, and i never remember any of those occasions actually happening.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

I didn't say this is bet your life on it information...

I just said, there's no reason to not give him the benefit of the doubt when he is actually there and we are not.

I've blasted Ford too, but to his credit, he actually goes to all these events, in fact he may be the reason why you have all these sites, and "journalists" showing up at this stuff. I actually value his reports during the offseason.

When he starts opining, like he did the other day, and bring up how much sense it would make to trade 12 and Wilcox for Dunleavy, then I stop reading.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Tuesday night, the buzz was that Russian prospect Yaroslav Korolev got a promise in the "12-15 range," according to multiple NBA general managers. GMs were split on whether it was the Clippers or the Nets who made the promise.

Korolev was expected to join the Russian junior national team in a tournament in San Diego this weekend. However, he withdrew at the last second with a mild ankle sprain. That's partly what has been fueling the rumors.

Korolev's agent, Marc Fleisher, denied to Insider Wednesday that a promise had been made. However, he said it is "very likely" Korolev will stay in the draft.

"There's been significant interest," Fleisher said. "We haven't made a final decision, but I think he stays in."

As far as sure-fire NBA prospects go, Korolev looks like the real thing. He's been on scouts' radars now for two years, but he really put it all together at a juniors tournament at the Euroleague Final Four in Moscow in May, averaging 17.3 points, 6.5 rebounds and 3.2 assists per game.

Korolev is one of the most complete young players in Europe. He's a long, 6-foot-9 small forward with great athleticism, an excellent long-range jumper and superb ballhandling skills. His father is a former Russian basketball player and coach, and it's clear dad has rubbed off on him. While scouts are a little concerned about his toughness and decision-making skills (he takes a lot of unnecessary chances), he's clearly a blue-chip NBA prospect. The only thing he really lacks is significant playing time at the senior level.

Fleisher says Korolev's buyout with CSKA Moscow still has to be negotiated, but he said it looks like a framework is starting to come into place that would pay CSKA $1.5 million if he's a top-10 pick, $750,000 if he goes 10-20 and $500,000 if he goes below No. 20. Under those scenarios, Korolev would be available to come directly to the NBA next season.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

I dunno.. it seems to me that anyone who is picked does have an ability to develop. For me, as long as the player is willing to adopt a hard-working attitude, I don't mind them.

I don't want any of those lazy types that don't try even if they are talented.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

why havent mock drafts included him? or am i missing it? even for the players who arent expected to stay in this year at least are on the 2006 mocks.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

maybe its just a sick joke that the basketball people have. "hey everybody, who is going to feed chad the fake story of the day?" Other than that i cant see how one guy can post so many things that never come to fruition. 

Completely seperate from chad ford, just on this russian alone, on paper he seems like he would fit nicely into the clippers plans. A foreign guy they wouldnt have to bring over right away if they didnt need to. Plays the position the clippers need. Russia is overdue to put out more kirilinkos, etc. etc. However, if this guy was really good, im just saying, he has got to be rated in ONE of these mock drafts, if not 05, then 06. Heck, look at the guys that ARE in these mock drafts, even in the second round. Absolute stiffs, and they are rated above him? Thats why, regardless of who gave this rumor, im not that excited about the prospects... Maybe some new info will come out that will change my mind


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

I've heard very little about this guy.. But what on earth would make him worth 12-15 million?


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> maybe its just a sick joke that the basketball people have. "hey everybody, who is going to feed chad the fake story of the day?" Other than that i cant see how one guy can post so many things that never come to fruition.
> 
> Completely seperate from chad ford, just on this russian alone, on paper he seems like he would fit nicely into the clippers plans. A foreign guy they wouldnt have to bring over right away if they didnt need to. Plays the position the clippers need. Russia is overdue to put out more kirilinkos, etc. etc. However, if this guy was really good, im just saying, he has got to be rated in ONE of these mock drafts, if not 05, then 06. Heck, look at the guys that ARE in these mock drafts, even in the second round. Absolute stiffs, and they are rated above him? Thats why, regardless of who gave this rumor, im not that excited about the prospects... Maybe some new info will come out that will change my mind


Why not learn to think for yourself instead of acting like these mock drafts are the end all be alls for the draft? The kid is 18, he wasn't expected to enter the draft, and most of the 18 year olds don't enter and actually stay in, if you look at Draftcity they have an explanation as to why they don't include some people in mocks, there's usually legit reasons, why include someone who has a very good chance of dropping out? What we do know is the kid has been on the scene for the past couple years, and he's got enough attention now that his agent says it's very likely he will remain in the draft which means they have some knowledge as to where he's going to go and they like what they've been told.

In terms of mock drafts and their accuracy...

Draftcity has Sean Banks going as the last pick in the draft. Anyone that knows anything about Banks knows he is a lotto talent, his legal issues in the past may keep him out of the first round, but 29 teams aren't going to let him fall to the last team picking in the 2nd round, that's ridiculous.

NBADraft.net has Felton one spot ahead of Monta Ellis. Anyone paying attention to what Felton has shown in the workouts, based off team needs he's solidified his spot in the top 6-7.

Considering that these mock drafts are always relatively wrong, why you give so much credence to them is just beyond me.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> I've heard very little about this guy.. But what on earth would make him worth 12-15 million?


I think you read wrong.

His promise is in the 12-15 range of the 1st round. 

He's not a free agent, his contract will be a rookie scale contract determined by where he's drafted. His buyout is relative to where he's drafted, the lower he goes in the first, the less he has to pay to CSKA, regardless, whoever does take him is going to have him next year, and that says a little bit about his ability and his confidence, a lot of these kids want to get drafted but at the same time are quick to want to remain in Europe for a couple years before coming over.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Let me add why I believe even more that there may be a promise for this kid (from who and where I don't know, and Ford may be wrong). The rules are different for the international players. They can enter and withdraw as much as they want, it's not like the college kids who can only enter and drop once.This kid is only 18, he's unexpectedly entered the draft and now unexpectedly staying in the draft. He and his agent have to have been told something that they like, because if they didn't like his draft position, he could just withdraw and enter again next year, no harm, no foul. 

Just want you guys to have (I believe) the correct information so you can form your own opinions. In the end there may not be a promise at all, but IMO there's more information that suggests there is than that there is not. There's nothing wrong with incorporating a little knowledge of the game and reported news and coming up with your own assessment of the situation. Not everyone has to function off the narrow-minded "well blah blah doesn't say so so it's not true" belief .


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



> Why not learn to think for yourself instead of acting like these mock drafts are the end all be alls for the draft?


Who is saying the end all be alls? (whatever that means). How many guys in the past few years do you know of, got promises in the lottery, when just a couple weeks before the draft, they were not mentioned in the first or second round of the most prominent mocks for this year, nor the following year? No one is saying mocks are death defying accurate. But if someone like this guy does go in the lottery it will be the first time ever that they miss someone like this this close to the draft. Either that, or like i said, this guy must not be that good to warrant such a high pick, thus why no one has given him consideration there. 



> you look at Draftcity they have an explanation as to why they don't include some people in mocks, there's usually legit reasons, why include someone who has a very good chance of dropping out?


Exactly my point. For all of those players like marcus slaughter, the euros, etc., if you look at next years draft, they have them there. Thats what i was expecting for this guy, but i didnt see him in the 2006 ones either. 



> Considering that these mock drafts are always relatively wrong, why you give so much credence to them is just beyond me.


Once again, youre missing the point. If this guy really does go in the lottery, like i said, it will be the first time in the history of the major mocks, that somene they miss in the mock for two years of draft, wasnt even on them within a couple weeks of draft day.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> Once again, youre missing the point. If this guy really does go in the lottery, like i said, it will be the first time in the history of the major mocks, that somene they miss in the mock for two years of draft, wasnt even on them within a couple weeks of draft day.


Once again you make comments without knowledge...

Here's Draftcity's explanation of why Korolev is not in their mock...

*Yaroslav Korolev, CSKA Moscow (Russia), 6-9, SF, 1987 DOB

Although the first round would likely be his final destination if he stayed in, junior competition is all this super-skilled and athletic small forward has played this season. Of course, he's not ready for the NBA, and he would likely stay in Europe regardless he's finally drafted. So why not wait, get some experience with the bigs, and perhaps see his stock skyrocket in a couple of years? Further complicating the situation is the fact that Korolev has no buyout in his contract and will not be coming over to the States for workouts. His agent has informed us that he is tentatively scheduled to come to San Diego for the Youth Developmental Festival during the same time as the Chicago pre-draft camp, though, so that could be a great opportunity for him to show off his skills.*

Now based on what we know, it appears DC had some of the wrong information. We do know he would come next year, we also know there is a buyout (relative to his draft position), and he skipped out on the San Diego tournament.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Perhaps you missed the part where i asked if i had missed any information pertaining to him being/not being in the mocks, and the fact that no one replied to that? At least i ask for clarification, yet im the one who doesnt have knowledge? You did not know either that what you posted above was mentioned until you looked it up just now. Also, i dont see how you can say for a certainty that DC has wrong information. Its all heresay is it not? He was scheduled to come to san diego, but didnt you say he got injured? if hes injured hes still not doing workouts here, or is there new information? And how do we know for sure he would come next year apart from chad ford? 

Give it a few weeks, the truth will come out. Its always closer to reality once 2-3 different places report something, to corroborate stories. if there really is a promise, it will come out soon. Or it could end up being another frye promise story or diogu promise story, or the other 50 promise stories that come out and get shot down right away.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Russian looks to be drafted

Yaroslav Korolev, considered the best player on the Russian squad here this week, said Friday he hopes to be drafted by an NBA team. He hasn't played at the festival amid rumors an unnamed NBA team has promised to draft him in the first round.

Korolev, the 18-year-old son of Russian coach Igor Korolev, is listed as a 6-11, 202-pound forward. He said Friday he wasn't playing because of a sore knee.

Korolev, who has an agent, Marc Fleisher, wouldn't confirm he has a deal to be drafted.

"I hope, of course," Korolev said. "I want to be there. I'm very, very excited. I'll get all the chances I can to be there."

Even if he is drafted, he could play in Europe before joining an NBA team. "I don't know what we'll do," he said. "We have to decide, me and my agent."

Korolev is reported to be an outstanding shooter and passer, in the mold of Milwaukee Bucks forward Toni Kukoc.

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050611/SPORTS02/506110453


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

i thought he was a 6'9 small forward? Almost 7 foot tall and only weighing 2 bucks? And still has a bad knee? Ouch. I hope thats exaggerated. if hes that skinny, i say the potential is more tayshaun prince than tony kukoc. him and shaun livingston could have their own clipper anorexia club.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Clipper anorexia club? I don't think it's anorexia because if it was they won't have the energy to run around.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

I was exaggerating of course.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

There's a strong likelihood that Yaroslav Korolev has a promise somewhere in the mid first round. The exact team is not known. Korolev reportedly refused a workout with the Celtics at 19, creating a lot of speculation about a promise. Korolev was easily the most impressive player in Moscow at the Euroleague Final Four Championships.

In our Report of Russia we originally reported that he had an attitude problem and even went as far as calling him an instigator, however further research has indicated we were a little tough on him, team's and those close to him claim this isn't the case, and some bad information could have been spread in an attempt to drop his stock.

Regardless, he is a terrific talent, and will likely end up somewhere close to mid first round.

Korolev is expected to come to Treviso for the Reebok Big Man camp. He was scheduled to play in San Diego at the Men's Youth Development Schedule however he sustained an injury to his leg and sat out the competitions. Some have speculated that the injury was "draft related", however after speaking with a few of the Russian coaches here in treviso it sounds like the injury was legitimate, but nothing to be too worried about.


http://www.nbadraft.net/draftbuzz042.asp


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

this is what id like to see. Other media outlets other than chad ford reporting on his possiblities.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> this is what id like to see. Other media outlets other than chad ford reporting on his possiblities.


Ya of course for anything to be considered true it needs Yama's seal of approval.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

You know, you with a avatar that has the logo LOSERS written across the chest is perfect for you. Leave this board already with your off base 5 year old negativity. "ooooh for anything to be considered true, it needs yamas seal of approval." give me a break, you must be getting desperate. Where did i say that anyones approval has to do with any consideration of truth? i stated that i like to see more than one news outlet, especially when the only one is chad ford, reporting on one story. In any kind of news case, its ALWAYS best to have multiple news sources say the same thing.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> You know, you with a avatar that has the logo LOSERS written across the chest is perfect for you. Leave this board already with your off base 5 year old negativity. "ooooh for anything to be considered true, it needs yamas seal of approval." give me a break, you must be getting desperate. Where did i say that anyones approval has to do with any consideration of truth? i stated that i like to see more than one news outlet, especially when the only one is chad ford, reporting on one story. In any kind of news case, its ALWAYS best to have multiple news sources say the same thing.


Are we getting mad Bradley? Is it lonely in Oceanside? Go have a coke and smile and go to the military base or something...


----------



## HKF

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> You know, you with a avatar that has the logo LOSERS written across the chest is perfect for you. Leave this board already with your off base 5 year old negativity. "ooooh for anything to be considered true, it needs yamas seal of approval." give me a break, you must be getting desperate. Where did i say that anyones approval has to do with any consideration of truth? i stated that i like to see more than one news outlet, especially when the only one is chad ford, reporting on one story. In any kind of news case, its ALWAYS best to have multiple news sources say the same thing.


:rofl: Tell em why you mad son. :mrt:


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Its not anger, its frustration at you always coming out of left field and hijacking threads with completely off base, off the wall statements. I dont think anyone here thinks its funny, it definatly detracts from the quality of the board.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> Its not anger, its frustration at you always coming out of left field and hijacking threads with completely off base, off the wall statements. I dont think anyone here thinks its funny, it definatly detracts from the quality of the board.


I don't see how it's "hijacking" when I started the thread. 

I also think it's ridiculous to not give any credence to the rumor at all just because multiple sources aren't reporting it at the time that it breaks. This is the draft, and Ford is one of the few sources, along with draft.net, and DC that can find a way to be privy to certain infomation. This is not info you're going to find on the front page of the paper or on your local news stations.

Now a couple of sources have printed it, and ok you believe it great, as I said from jump, there really wasn't any real reason to not believe it, especially coming from a source who is there in the thick of the pre-draft camp while you, myself, and everyone else is just here reading about it. 

I clearly stated that Ford said his information was from different NBA execs and GMs, which I distinguished was different from his off the wall, "it makes sense" scenarios, like Wilcox and 12 from Dunleavy which he wrote about last week.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Keep it friendly guys, keep it friendly.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

It was recently mentioned (Ford) that the promise is either the Clippers or the Wolves.


----------



## RD

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

If thats the case, then Im thinking its the Clippers.

The Wolves are picking too high and need too much help to draft a long term project. They want to and need to try and contend now. KG is in his prime; You dont waste any of those years. I think they'll take someone that can have more of an immediate impact.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



> I don't see how it's "hijacking" when I started the thread.


That makes it even worse. Its hijacking when you completely go off topic, and not only that, your comment has nothing to do with anything thats even been said before.



> I also think it's ridiculous to not give any credence to the rumor at all just because multiple sources aren't reporting it at the time that it breaks.


How is that ridiculous? Were specifically talking about chad ford here, and as many here note, his track record is less than wonderful for his supposed inside scoops actually coming true. Its not far fetched to then take something he says with a grain of salt until it can be confirmed later on....not completely shoving it aside, but at the same time, being very sceptical until other sources have confirmed, due to ford's track record. 



> Now a couple of sources have printed it, and ok you believe it great, as I said from jump, there really wasn't any real reason to not believe it


Didnt say i believed it yet, i just said that it definately gives more creedence to the story if more than one person talks about it. Take the jack haley story. He was the only one to say that he had inside information that said that for sure the deal was done. He was like 10X as specific and adament about his story as ford is with this one. And we see how that ended up. You make it seem far fetched to have the opinion that if more than one news source says something, it actually adds to the possiblity of it being true. If you do not believe that, then do you believe the opposite? That the less people who report about something, the more likely it is to be true? 



> I clearly stated that Ford said his information was from different NBA execs and GMs, which I distinguished was different from his off the wall, "it makes sense" scenarios, like Wilcox and 12 from Dunleavy which he wrote about last week.


Also, when ford has stated info coming from said sources, most of the time it still does not end up being true in the stories that i have read. Which is why i like to reserve judgement, ESPECIALLY in dealing with chad ford because so many times i have seen his predictions not come true, and im not talking about trade speculation. 

Back closer to the topic...

have the clippers worked this guy out yet? Im also curious as to his actual height and weight? Im reading different things that are big differences. Have the clippers ever promised someone before? if not, they must really like this guy, but if thats true, and they havent worked him out, and havent followed him much (not even visited by dunleavvy a la Q Ross in europe last year), then what in the world has convinced them to promise someone who wasnt rated that high? I hope its not just tape. On paper he seems like he could be anothe AK47, not just because of the nationality, but i really wish i could see something other than scouting reports that are a couple paragraphs long..


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Yaroslav Korolev Promise Part Two

Yaroslav Korolev is scheduled to come to Treviso for the Reebok Bigman camp (June 16-18). However, we've heard from a few of the Russian coaches here that the likelihood of him actually playing is low. They claim he will point to being sick or the ankle injury still bothering him to avoid an injury.

It doesn't make sense for him to be at the Bigman camp in the first place, as he plays almost exclusively on the perimeter. But he is scheduled to come in, and it's possible a team or teams will try to work him out.

Speculation of where he will end up is a hot topic of the camp, and a number of teams believe his promise is in the top 15.

http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz043.asp


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

id rather him stay here in the country so at least he can be measured properly and the clippers can get him in for a workout. But if the promise is true, whichever team promised him, obviously wouldnt need a workout since they cant go back on their word, and 2. if one team promised him, and he accepted, that means he cant work out for other teams. So it still seems far fetched inasmuch as few know much about him, but with the number of SG/SF's shooting up in the draft, the clippers might as well take a gamble on him.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> id rather him stay here in the country so at least he can be measured properly and the clippers can get him in for a workout. But if the promise is true, whichever team promised him, obviously wouldnt need a workout since they cant go back on their word, and 2. if one team promised him, and he accepted, that means he cant work out for other teams. So it still seems far fetched inasmuch as few know much about him, but with the number of SG/SF's shooting up in the draft, the clippers might as well take a gamble on him.


Considering he can shoot from the outside, it is actually a good chance to take. With height like his and an outside shot, he can be good. That is... if he's a hard worker.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

I wasn't expecting the Clippers to take a chance on an European player in the first round. If the Clippers did make him a promise I hope he can come in and do very well.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Even if they dont bring him here this year, i have maintained this offseason, that i wouldnt mind the clippers getting a euro this year, provided they are able to resign most of their team. Because remember, next year, the clippers dont have a pick, so if they bring him or another euro over next year, it would be like hes their next year draft pick.

Question is though, with all these SG/SF that the clippers would like being taken ahead of their pick, do you settle for someone that may not be rated that high like a warrick, garcia, mccants, because you need that position, or do you do as the clippers SAY they are giong to do, and pick the best available player.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Another 18 year old European who everyone is supposedly falling over themselves trying to promise and get him to stay in the draft is the 6-9 Russian Yaroslav Korolev. Everyone has their favorite team that they like to think promised him, so your guess is probably as good as ours, but for what it’s worth the people we’ve spoken to (including one team drafting shortly after them) think it’s the Clippers who made the promise. The problem with Korolev besides the fact that he’s barely played any real basketball with anyone who’s not a teenager is the fact that he has no buyout clause in his contract. That means that whoever drafts him would have to wait at least a year or two on him until CSKA Moscow decides that the time is right to let him go to the NBA, in return for a big chunk of cash presumably. That doesn’t sound like the kind of situation an organization like the Clippers would want to be in, but considering their history that’s hardly the kind of thing you can put past them. 

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1007


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

The Clippers would have to wait a year or two for him to come over if he gets drafted hmm.................


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Thats strange how in the interviews of him and his agent, that they still mention its a possibility he comes over this year.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> Thats strange how in the interviews of him and his agent, that they still mention its a possibility he comes over this year.


I think he could play next year, and it sounds like they think so too.

Most of the international players are not shy about saying oh I need to stay in Europe another year or 2.

The Clips must have an idea that neither Granger or Wright is going to be on the board....

I wouldn't be opposed to taking Joey Graham either, but who knows, he might not be there either.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

It appears as if Granger, and Graham are certainly deserving of top 10 picks and should be there, but if Warrick has a promise from Mullin at #9 Wright might drop. Mullin has got to be crazy if he gave Warrick a promise IMO. The big issue is whether or not Taft, May and Andrew/Lee Bynum go top 10. If the bigmen go top 10, wings will drop. Despite Portland's infatuation with Webster, I think inevitibly he'll be their pick at #13 after they swap with the Bobcats; Webster is not a top 10 player and #13 is even a huge reach after his pre-draft camp performance and not showing up for meatings have proven my points against him (a 30'' vert is poor for a PF these days... Kaman is even more athletic). I'm not high on Wright, whom I think is too much of a shooter off the dribble (ie: needs the ball in his hands). Graham is given a major boost in my mind since he is a catch-and-shoot guy. Graham is a great prospect, so is Granger (whom I like a lot), but Korolev is too interesting to pass up. DTS and Elgin are playing it smart for once. With no CBA affecting contract negotiations, FA signings and rookie contracts are going to be crazy this year. Having a player who will not sign right away gives the advantage of not negotiating his contract before the instatement of a new CBA. Additionally, the lack of a CBA will make signing FAs very tricky and FAs will be encouraged to resign with their current teams rather than wait around through any possible lockout to sign with a different team. Bobby is priority #1, although people are majorly undervaluing Jaric. 

Also, I find it odd that the Clippers have been quiet as far as 2nd round guys. Nate Robinson is still one of my favorites, but I think Eddie Basden could be very valuable if Korolev is the pick in the 1st. I see Basden as having a Josh Howard-like impact, and his steals could majorly benefit the Clipps who have no ballhawks outside of Livingston and Jaric (Brand's almost 1 stealpg helps but the Clipps are not a great turnover team).


----------



## RD

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Im not a fan of Graham's for us. And I dont think he's a top 10 talent under any circumstance.

He's too much like Corey and bobby to do anything for us. He's got basically the exact same size. All 3 are stronger than most of the guys they face. Like Maggette, he's a great athlete(both are better than Bobby). All three play tough and physical. But, like the two already on the Clippers, he's not a great ball handler and not a great deep shooter. Why add something we already have two of?

Id want a real shooting guard, a taller SF, and/or someone who can light it up from deep.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

More from Chad Ford...

TREVISO, Italy – After a day off here on Wednesday, the Reebok Big Man Camp got under way.

For the past few weeks, scouts have sung a familiar refrain at these camps – they're more interested in who isn't here than who is.

That's especially true at the Big Man Camp, where two notable absentees – France's Johan Petro and Russia's Yaroslav Korolev – have everyone scratching their heads.

Petro was invited to the Reebok Eurocamp and Big Man Camp, and he declined the invitations. He was one of the better players at the Big Man Camp last year. He's long and athletic, with a great NBA body, and many scouts predicted after the camp last season that he could be a lottery pick.

However, Petro has struggled to shake the "raw" label because of limited minutes and sporadic production for Pau-Orthez in the Euroleague. He had the perfect opportunity to come into camp and dominate guys in his age group and show scouts how he's improved. Instead, he's in Los Angeles, preparing for individual workouts.

Korolev is perhaps more frustrating to scouts, because he's actually in Treviso, sitting in the stands wearing a Reebok Eurocamp shirt and flip-flops. He went through official measurements (he's 6-foot-9 in flops), joked around with teammates and seemed to enjoy the atmosphere – but he never picked up a basketball.

Officially, he's not playing in the camp because of a mild ankle sprain he suffered in a practice 10 days ago, just before the Russian junior team was scheduled to compete in a tournament in San Diego.

Unofficially? Those are the rumors Insider has been trying hard to track down all week.

Insider first reported in Chicago last Wednesday that multiple sources were claiming that Korolev received a promise from a team in the "12-to-15" range. That's why Korolev quit playing and has no workouts scheduled but is still staying in the draft.

Korolev's agent, Marc Fleisher, denied that a promise had been made. However, he said it is "very likely" Korolev will stay in the draft.

"There's been significant interest," Fleisher said. "We haven't made a final decision, but I think he stays in."

A week ago, the Clippers and the Nets looked like the two most likely candidates. In the past week, we've scratched the Nets off the list and added the Timberwolves, Celtics and Pistons to the list of possible teams that might draft Korolev.

On Thursday, we might have cracked the case. Several Russian sources at the Big Man Camp, including one from his team, CSKA Moscow, claim that Korolev's promise is with the Clippers. It makes a lot of sense.

Clippers head coach Mike Dunleavy was in Moscow when Korolev had his breakout games in the junior tournament. He also has been looking for a versatile small forward, much like his son, Mike Jr., who can play multiple positions, shoot the ball and even handle some point-forward duties.

A team source didn't deny the Clippers had interest in Korolev but claimed they haven't made a promise to him. The Clippers have several players ranked ahead of him. If they're off the board when they select, there's a good chance that Korolev is their pick. That's called a "soft promise" in the NBA, and it's something few agents rely on.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

After hearing that, Insider tracked down Korolev in the gym and asked him where he thought he was going.

"I don't know, really," he said in almost perfect English. "My agent tells me that some teams like me, but I don't know. I saw on the Internet that I was going to the Nets in a mock draft. I think that isn't true."

Well, what about the Clippers? Korolev's poker face dissolved.

"I hear things, but I don't know for sure," Korolev said with a grin. "I really can't say. I just can't believe that my dream of playing in the NBA has come so quickly."

Neither can a number of other NBA scouts, who claim that whoever made the promise might be jumping on the bandwagon too quickly.

Korolev wowed scouts at the Euroleague Junior Tournament in May. He was long and athletic, he could shoot the ball and play point forward, and he led CSKA in scoring. He looked like a younger version of Toni Kukoc.

But Korolev isn't without faults. He's only played in the junior league, making the jump to the NBA a dramatic one. He needs to add a lot of weight to a thin frame. And scouts who have followed him all year believe his Euroleague tournament performance was the best he's played all year. They wonder if teams are doing their full homework on him.

"There's no way I'd take that kid that high without working him out," one veteran scout said. "I think teams have fallen in love just like they did with Martynas and Rudy Fernandez last year. But with an extra year of scrutiny, those guys aren't nearly as high anymore. His agent is really smart for putting him in the draft now, before everyone really has enough time to evaluate his weaknesses."

That might be true in general, but the Clippers actually have one of the best international scouts in the NBA, Fabricio Besnati. Given their track record in the draft of late, we might have to give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



> Clippers head coach Mike Dunleavy was in Moscow when Korolev had his breakout games in the junior tournament. He also has been looking for a versatile small forward, much like his son, Mike Jr., who can play multiple positions, shoot the ball and even handle some point-forward duties.


More than anything else, if that quote is true, that makes this whole thing more believable. I just couldnt see sterling oking any kind of promise soft promise, hard promise, fake promise, etc. to someone the clippers had never seen in person.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Pretty funny the kid got all excited when Ford mentioned the Clips... 

What this does mean is that Simmons is staying...if you draft Granger, I'm not sure you start him the first day, but at same time, I don't see him not starting by year 2. 

Here Dunleavy goes for his homerun, an AK47 that can handle the ball, we don't need him to help us win next year, we just need to stay healthy, resign our guys, and if we can get a guy in free agency we'll be a team with playoff experience by the time this kid becomes a star.

One thing is for sure I do believe that next year he will play for us...I don't think they will leave him in Europe...


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Good comparioson to his sun. With his size, i at first said tayshaun prince, but if he can handle the ball as well as Dunleavvy jr. then hes definately a good prospect. Body structure seem to be the same as well.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

knowing the clippers luck, the lakers or someone ahead of the clippers will pick him. lol


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> knowing the clippers luck, the lakers or someone ahead of the clippers will pick him. lol


Which just means someone could fall us, which just might be what the Clips want to happen...


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

Thanks for providing the info arenas, sounds like more each day that the Clippers are the one that gave him a promise.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

But, if its a soft promise, that means he can still work out for other teams, also means he might be only on a list of the clippers. if its a soft promise that means the clippers must have people ranked ahead of him. If so who do you think they are? Granger and wright? 

What worries me is the Skita syndrome. Skita i still think is decent, but not worth what he was picked at. He was picked without anyone really seeing him. Just based off of hype, potential, video, and age. Sterling doesnt strike me as that kind of guy to give a guaranteed multimillion dollar contract to someone like that, nor the guy who would give XX buyout clause to get said unproven player. 

Would i like to see this guy in clipper uniform? Yes, i think so. He has ak47 type potential, not just on the court, but in the media, and could make thousands of russians clipper fans. But im still not convinced 100% it will happen. this whole thing is just so different than the clipper history. 

Good news is we have only a week and a half to see what happens. I wonder if the clippers are telling lawler NOT to put him in his next mock so as not to raise suspicions. Lawler never picks who the clippers end up getting year in and year out, and youve got to have an idea that he pretty much knows who the clippers will get when it comes time....so hes probably given a list of names he can put on his draft so as to not give it away. So lets hope korolevs name doesnt show up there as the clippers pick.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> Would i like to see this guy in clipper uniform? Yes, i think so. He has ak47 type potential, not just on the court, but in the media, and could make thousands of russians clipper fans. But im still not convinced 100% it will happen. this whole thing is just so different than the clipper history.



It may be different from past notions but this may be a good thing seeing that the Clippers haven't had such a nice past.


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> But, if its a soft promise, that means he can still work out for other teams, also means he might be only on a list of the clippers. if its a soft promise that means the clippers must have people ranked ahead of him. If so who do you think they are? Granger and wright?
> 
> What worries me is the Skita syndrome. Skita i still think is decent, but not worth what he was picked at. He was picked without anyone really seeing him. Just based off of hype, potential, video, and age. Sterling doesnt strike me as that kind of guy to give a guaranteed multimillion dollar contract to someone like that, nor the guy who would give XX buyout clause to get said unproven player.
> 
> Would i like to see this guy in clipper uniform? Yes, i think so. He has ak47 type potential, not just on the court, but in the media, and could make thousands of russians clipper fans. But im still not convinced 100% it will happen. this whole thing is just so different than the clipper history.
> 
> Good news is we have only a week and a half to see what happens. I wonder if the clippers are telling lawler NOT to put him in his next mock so as not to raise suspicions. Lawler never picks who the clippers end up getting year in and year out, and youve got to have an idea that he pretty much knows who the clippers will get when it comes time....so hes probably given a list of names he can put on his draft so as to not give it away. So lets hope korolevs name doesnt show up there as the clippers pick.


Yes he can work out for other teams, but as it's clearly been stated 1000 times in every press release about the kid, he's NOT working out for other teams. He sat at the Eurocamp in flip flops, this kid is doing exactly what Robert Swift did last year.

I wouldn't compare him to Skita...at the time of Skita every GM in the league was looking for the next Dirk and he was able to cash on the fact that he was a 7'0 kid with the mobility of a shooting guard...this kid Korolev is one of the best players in the CSKA Moscow franchise which is probably the most powerful professional basketball organization outside of the NBA. These Russian kids are tough, they're tall, their athletic, and they clearly know how to play the game (fundamentally), he's a much better prospect than either Monia or Khryapa last year, and I'm not too discouraged from him having little senior league experience because CSKA plays to win, hell half of their starting lineup is Americans, they're not gona stick him out there anytime soon...

It won't surprise me one bit when this kid is playing next year...if we can learn anything from recent history that is taking these international guys and storing them on the bench is not a good step that you should take towards their success, you've gotta let these kids play, otherwise they rot on the bench, then you end up not picking up their option in year 4, or trading them for nothing.

We don't need him to necessarily help us win games next year, but if Rick Brunson, Lionel Chalmers, N'Diaye can play, this kid will get a shot next year.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

but i thought he only played on the junior team? At least skita was on the senior team. Im not saying he will be a skita, but there are some parallels here.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



> NBADraft.net learned recently that the Clippers are the lottery team with a promise with Russian sensation Yaroslav Korolev. Look for Korolev to be taken with their 12th pick.


http://www.nbadraft.net/2005teamneeds001.asp


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



> Yaroslav Korolev Promise: LA Clippers
> 
> NBADraft.net received confirmation from sources close to Yaroslav Korolev on Friday that the rumored deal with a lottery team turns out to be the Los Angeles Clippers. The Clippers, realizing they aren't competing for a championship next year or any time soon, have taken a very smart approach to the draft, grabbing Shawn Livingston last year, and now appear to be making a pick for the future with Korolev.
> 
> Korolev will most likely come over next season, instead of staying in Moscow with CSKA. Remember Portland drafted Sergei Monya last year, and scouts feel his progress has seen little development over the past two seasons there.
> 
> Korolev was the most impressive prospect at the Moscow at the European final four junior Championship.


http://www.nbadraft.net/draftbuzz044.asp


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

If this is all true and no one picks him up before the Clippers, I think this guy will be the Clipperes pick.


----------



## cmd34

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

I think it's a decent decision. No one really stands out at #12 that makes me think they can come in and challenge a current Clipper for minutes.

PG - The Future 
SG - Corey
C - Chris Kaman
PF - Elton and Wilcox
SF - a re-signed Bobby Simmons

There doesn't seem to be a center at 12 that can push Kaman. Is Danny Granger a sure thing to be better than Simmons?

I originally liked the idea of McCants coming in and challenging for minutes on the wings but it's looking like 12 may be too high to take him.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

its going to be pretty embarrasing for some of these mock drafts if this guy does get picked by the clippers, because as i mentioned before, if this happens, it will be the first time that someone who just a couple weeks before the draft, did not show up on this years mocks nor next years mocks, all of a sudden became a lottery pick. 

Most are trying to make up for it now, as they haev him right smack dab going to the clippers with the 12th pick.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/articles/2005/06/19/finalists_far_from_through/?page=3 



> Korolev, a 6-foot-9-inch forward, is believed to have an agreement with a team drafting ahead of the Celtics (the Clippers at No. 12), which would explain why he'd stay in the draft. He is regarded as the best young player in Russia.


----------



## Anima

*Korolev*

Chad Ford reported that multiple NBA general managers said Korolev could go in the 12-15 range and some GMs feel he could end up being taken by the Nets or Clippers.

How do you guys feel about him? He's long, athletic 6'9 SG/SF with good ball handling skills and can shoot.

Here are his stats from last year if anyone is interested.

http://www.cskabasket.com/team/?a=player&p=4107&season=53&lang=en


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Korolev*

Looks like hes not consistent. But does have huge potential.

Check on this game vs. Khimki: 39 points, 13 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks. 6-8 on three pointers.

But then Vs. dynamo, 5 points, 6 rebounds.


----------



## RD

*Re: Korolev*

Im not worried about the numbers at all. 

He's definitely intriguing. To me, he's more of a taller, more athletic Marko Jaric than an Andrei Kirilenko. Im perfectly fine witht hat, as long as he stays healthy.

Id still prefer McCants because I think he brings that shooting and scorers mentality we need, but I wouldnt be upset with Korolev.


----------



## Genjuro

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> its going to be pretty embarrasing for some of these mock drafts if this guy does get picked by the clippers, because as i mentioned before, if this happens, it will be the first time that someone who just a couple weeks before the draft, did not show up on this years mocks nor next years mocks, all of a sudden became a lottery pick.
> 
> Most are trying to make up for it now, as they haev him right smack dab going to the clippers with the 12th pick.


Korolev has been tracked down by draft sites for some years now (since the 2003 European Cadet Championships). He's extremely young and has played only with the junior team this season (meaning that the oldest guys he has faced this year are basically 18 year old kids, with very few exceptions), so you could have made a case about him not declaring this year, nor even the next (particularly since the age limit seems imminent).

In DraftExpress.com (former DraftCity) he has been ranked fourth in the 1987 international list all season long, only behind Aleksandrov, Jianlian and Ilyasova. You can check here a report on him from January: http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=85 

Anyone who payed attention to the content of the site beyond the mocks should have been aware of Korolev's excellent potential.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

if we do get yaro, do we still go after Salim in the 2nd round?


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



> Korolev has been tracked down by draft sites for some years now (since the 2003 European Cadet Championships).


Yes we have seen articles by nbadraft and draftcity before on him.



> you could have made a case about him not declaring this year, nor even the next (particularly since the age limit seems imminent).


But both said websites have had many guys 18 years old on the mocks for some time now, including people in that 1987 class. 



> Anyone who payed attention to the content of the site beyond the mocks should have been aware of Korolev's excellent potential.


For anyone though that has been hyped in the past, with great potential, they do find themselves on the mocks, even if its far fetched like nbadrafts debacle with ivan chierev. Im just saying, that usually the mock sites are pretty good at knowing who to put on the mocks, so good that something like this has never happened before...


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Korolev*

I'm trying to figure out how in the world you missed the 5 page, 70+ response thread currently going on about Korolev on this board...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=173200


----------



## Misfit

*Re: Korolev*

Korolev is to much of a project, to me we would be better off trading the pick to denver for Nene and maybe one of their 1st round picks.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Korolev*

Seems to me Korelov will just be another Darko Milicic.


----------



## RD

*Re: Korolev*

How does it seem that he'll be another Darko Milicic, when he hasn't even come to the league yet?

I dont think Dunleavy is stupid enough to draft a kid then sit him on the bench for two straighjt years, so I dont see any correlation to Darko.


----------



## Free Arsenal

*Re: Korolev*



RD said:


> How does it seem that he'll be another Darko Milicic, when he hasn't even come to the league yet?
> 
> I dont think Dunleavy is stupid enough to draft a kid then sit him on the bench for two straighjt years, so I dont see any correlation to Darko.


Good point, I forgot we had Dunleavy and not Larry Brown "the greatest coach"... :angel:


----------



## RD

*Re: Korolev*

Or Larry Brown, the guy who never plays rookies ...


----------



## arenas809

*Re: Korolev*



Free Arsenal said:


> Seems to me Korelov will just be another Darko Milicic.


We have a winner, someone actually said something worse than Yamaneko.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Korolev*



arenas809 said:


> We have a winner, someone actually said something worse than Yamaneko.



Was that really necessary?
You can disagree with his statement but don't say something like that. Thanks


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Korolev*

I know its such a silly statement. Like its hard to say something worse than my quality posts.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Korolev*

Bored at midnight here, so lets say that the clippers do get this guy. Their lineup might look like this then next year if he comes over:

Starting 5
Center - Kaman 2.7 million
PF - Brand 13.1 million
SF - Simmons 6 million
SG - Maggette 6.7 million
PG - Livingston 3.2 million

Backups
Center - Rebraca - 3 million, N'Diyaye .8 million
PF - Wilcox - 2.8 million, 
SF - Korolev 1.5 million, 
SG - Ross .5 million
PG - Jaric 4 million Brunson 1 million

That there would put us right about even with the expected 45 million dollar salary cap. If we went into game 1 with a healthy roster that had those players, thats not to shabby.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Korolev*

Jaric 4 milllion to come off the bench? Isn't that a bit much. Man, why not draft Salim in the 2nd round or Anthony Roberson (No. 32) and then sign Greg Buckner for less than half of what you would pay Jaric. That's too much Marko. He can't stay healthy.


----------



## arenas809

Not sure how many years you have in mind, but why in the world would we give Jaric a starting salary at 4 mil?

That makes no sense at all...if someone wants to pay him that, then at some point we'll play against Jaric and his new team next year.


----------



## RP McMurphy

arenas809 said:


> Not sure how many years you have in mind, but why in the world would we give Jaric a starting salary at 4 mil?
> 
> That makes no sense at all...if someone wants to pay him that, then at some point we'll play against Jaric and his new team next year.


Not necessarily, he'll probably be injured.


----------



## Genjuro

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*



yamaneko said:


> But both said websites have had many guys 18 years old on the mocks for some time now, including people in that 1987 class.
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone though that has been hyped in the past, with great potential, they do find themselves on the mocks, even if its far fetched like nbadrafts debacle with ivan chierev. Im just saying, that usually the mock sites are pretty good at knowing who to put on the mocks, so good that something like this has never happened before...


In DraftCity/DraftExpress there hasn't been any international kid from 1987 listed in the 2005 mock except Aleksandrov, who was removed from the 2005 mock some months ago. Ilyasova hasn't been in the 2005 mock until now. Older guys have been dealt in the same way: Andriuskevicius has been in the 2006 mock all season long except for a few weeks, and other talented guys like Sergio Rodríguez or Uros Tripkovic have been always in the 2006 mock. It's a policy of the site try not to hype those kids too much, not encourage them to declare being so young.

Anyway, all those guys got playing time with their senior teams except our man Korolev. I don't think there are any precedents about this situation with an international first round pick. The closest case might be Tskitishvili, who anyway had much more action with the vets.


----------



## yamaneko

*Re: Chad Ford: Rumor In Chicago, Clips or Nets Promise Korolev*

I said 4 million based on jaric's market value. Before his injuries some considered him the top PG FA available. Id pay him more money than derek fisher if they were FA's the same year, and look how much fisher got.

If the clippers do not get any decent SG/SF FA, i think that makes jaric that much more important to us because of his perimeter defense, his shooting, and again his abillity to play so many positions. 4 million is a bit much, i was basing that off of him making 3 million this year. However i just checked hoopshype, and he only made 2.1 million. Thus, id pay him 3-4 million if hes thrown an offer for that much (to match it). Many here have said they would like to see the clippers "gamble." I say a safer gamble is to bet on someone staying healthy who has continuly improved his numbers year after year, and who knows the system, and is a good defender, than throwing money on an unproven FA in dunleavvys system, who might/might not buy into it, who costs more money, who may not be as good a defender, etc


----------



## Giddensfor3

Korolev 

I've seen this guy play and he has does have great skills and athleticism for a small forward. He can really handle the ball and is very smooth. He seems really soft though.


----------



## yamaneko

yeah, most euros are soft. still intriguied by his upside though


----------



## yamaneko

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...507.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe




> The Clippers on Monday dismissed speculation that they have a deal in place to make a Russian teenager the 12th pick in next week's NBA draft.
> 
> News outlets have reported that the Clippers are committed to taking Yaroslav Korolev, a 6-foot-9 small forward who turned 18 last month, if he is available when they make their first pick in the June 28 selection process.
> 
> "Of course we're not going to commit; we're not going to mention anything," Clipper Coach Mike Dunleavy said.
> 
> "We commit to everybody in the draft, and whoever we get, we get."
> 
> Korolev's agent, Marc Fleisher, also denied the reports on the eve of today's deadline for early entrants to withdraw from the draft.
> 
> "If I had a deal with a player, I would never comment on it, publicly or privately," he said.
> 
> "All I can tell you is, he is going to keep his name in the draft….The Clippers are a team that had expressed interest to me, as had probably a dozen other teams. That's about all I can say."
> 
> Korolev, whose father, Igor, coaches the Russian national junior team, is regarded as the top young prospect in his homeland.
> 
> "I probably would have waited another year to put him in the draft initially, but the response was so good from NBA teams [that] they really made the decision for us," Fleisher said.


----------



## yamaneko

http://www.draftexpress.com/dedaily.php?p=362



> Korolev, a high risk proposition
> By Luis Fernández
> 
> On June the 16th, Jonathan Givony voiced here on DraftExpress.com a possible promise at the 12th pick from the Clippers to Yaroslav Korolev, a super talented, 6-9 Russian small forward who plays for CSKA Moscow. Since then, different sources are claiming that the promise looks real.
> 
> Let's remember that Yaroslav just turned 18 years old, and has barely spent any time on the court with CSKA's first team this last season, getting regular action only in the junior team. So, if the promise is true, there are no precedents for this situation. No international lottery pick, not even any first round draftee, lacked as much playing time in senior competition in the year they were drafted. Perhaps the closest example might be Nikoloz Tskitishvili, and I'm pretty sure that's a name nobody would have liked to read here, particularly not any Clippers fan. But even the Georgian, a benchwarmer back in Treviso, spent much more time on the court in top international competition than the Russian.
> 
> Of course Korolev is a different player, with a more defined role (he's a small forward all the way) and better basketball fundamentals. But it makes you wonder how will the Clippers (I insist, if the promise is true) handle his development. Some quotes coming from the player suggest that his intention is to go to the NBA right away. So if he ends up on the Clippers’ roster next season, would the LA team give him regular playing time from day one? On a team with some decent pieces to try and make a playoff run and a couple of big contracts that probably appear in Sterling's nightmares on a daily basis, you can count me amongst the doubters.
> 
> Furthermore, do you remember who Jermaine O’Neal’s coach back in Portland was? That's right: Poppa Dunleavy. The good news is that the current Pacer turned out to be an all-star, so you can make a case about him being developed "right.” Although we should not forget that the happy ending took place far from Oregon.
> 
> Back to Korolev. The first question you can ask yourself is how will he deal with the wild NBA environment, whether it’s on or off the court. If we look back at last year, the least you can feel here is concerned.
> 
> The Russian is a competitive kid, who not so long ago seemed to have a tendency of getting frustrated easily if things didn't go as expected. The L'Hospitalet tournament (from where we reported his excellent performance), the Euroleague Junior Tournament, even the Russian Junior League, all were competitions this season that weren’t demanding enough for such a strong youth team as the CSKA juniors.
> 
> But just less than a year ago, in Zaragoza, playing with Russia against stronger squads filled with kids only one year older than him, he was disappointing, not being able to display his game and looking a bit frustrated. Just for the record; Nemanja Aleksandrov, who wasn’t able to live up to expectations back then, looked ten times better than him.
> 
> While Yaroslav seems to have matured, it’s hard to get a clear picture without seeing him being tested properly against decent competition first. His difficult character might complete the perfect equation for failure if he's thrown into the NBA at this point. And this is when the option of leaving him in CSKA must be weighed. This is an option which actually shouldn’t look that bad. We have the precedent in the very same team of Andrei Kirilenko, drafted at a similar age and who spent a couple of seasons in Russia afterwards, only to develop into an allstar after a just a few seasons in Utah.
> 
> On the other hand, it's true that we also have Sergei Monya, who has barely improved since being selected by the Blazers in last year's draft (although he has suffered some healthy issues that made him lose ground in the rotation).Yet if we dig deeper into last year, we'll see that CSKA went through its most important season in recent history, hosting the Euroleague Final Four, for which the team invested a large amount of money to build a very competitive squad coached by the highly demanding Dusan Ivkovic. It wasn't the most favorable environment for a youngster like Monya.
> 
> For the next campaign, this time it will be Ettore Messina as the man in charge. The Italian coach has been bringing up Andrea Bargnani for the last couple of seasons in Treviso, with intriguing results. Furthermore, he had Manu Ginobili and Marko Jaric under his guidance in Bologna in the last two seasons they spent in Europe, although both were rather mature by then. Anyway, those doesn’t seem bad credentials to me.
> 
> The Los Angeles Clippers, like any other NBA team, is a professional organization, and they must be more than aware of this issue. The fans should too; with so many intriguing reports, including our own profile on the player, it’s easy to fall in love with the guy and picture unreachable goals. Let’s just hope that the team, and Korolev himself, have a defined developing plan and realistic expectations for the upcoming years. Otherwise, frustration might be the outcome for both sides.


----------



## Weasel

Thanks for the links yama, I wonder which of the two are telling the truth. The Clippers organization could be using a smokescreen in denying they want this guy.


----------



## yamaneko

yeah, those articles really dont help much. I could be mistaken, but i dont remember the last time a team or agent actually confirmed a promise before the draft to a specific team, out in the open. 

Second article though talks about a little what i referred to as the skita syndrome where we havent seen this guy do much at top level competition. Dont know why theyre bringing up jermaine oneal as if dunleavvy doesnt play high schoolers, or doesnt know how to. he did fine this year with shaun.


----------



## arenas809

As usual Draftexpress has an agenda...

NBAdraft.net is the one who actually brought Korolev to the surface...

Draftexpress is the same site that had a BJ session all Portsmouth over sorry *** Katelynas, but they write a whole article on why Korolev is so high risk.

Petro isn't?

Ilyasova isn't?

Ukic isn't?

I mean come on...agenda, agenda, agenda...


----------



## Genjuro

arenas809 said:


> As usual Draftexpress has an agenda...
> 
> NBAdraft.net is the one who actually brought Korolev to the surface...
> 
> Draftexpress is the same site that had a BJ session all Portsmouth over sorry *** Katelynas, but they write a whole article on why Korolev is so high risk.
> 
> Petro isn't?
> 
> Ilyasova isn't?
> 
> Ukic isn't?
> 
> I mean come on...agenda, agenda, agenda...


Agenda? I would love to know that agenda.

The truth is that Ukic is one of the most ready international guys in the draft, and neither Petro or Ilyasova have supposedly received a lotto promise, while both have played senior competition this season (even if both are awfully raw).

I mean, it's pretty obvious that Korolev is the perfect poster child to write a piece like that.

Besides, Petro unreadyness itself was dealt earlier in another article in DraftExpress.com: http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=80

So there it goes your agenda theory (indeed, I'm wondering what's your own agenda...).

By the way, of course it was nbadraft.net who brought Korolev to the surface. It was in 2003, and draftcity/draftexpress didn't exist by then. They had an ACB.com (Spanish League official web site) article on the 2003 European Cadet Championship translated.


----------



## yamaneko

Supposedly Aleksandrov would stay in this year if he was guaranteed top 20. This is a guy who was for months rated as number 1 this year, and outplayed our boy korelov in some tournament that he didnt even play well in.

What do you guys think are the pros cons of taking the russian over aleksandrov?


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> Supposedly Aleksandrov would stay in this year if he was guaranteed top 20. This is a guy who was for months rated as number 1 this year, and outplayed our boy korelov in some tournament that he didnt even play well in.
> 
> What do you guys think are the pros cons of taking the russian over aleksandrov?



That is a good question whatever the answer is Dunleavy must know because I trust him in making a quality pick.


----------



## yamaneko

Another article on korolev. Kind of like a summation of what we know so far:

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13134.shtml


----------



## arenas809

This article again mentions the prospect of leaving him over there for 2 years, and again I say bad idea. CSKA is more interested in winning championships and not necessarily developing young talent (on the senior level), it's better for him to get accustomed to the NBA life (American life) and game right away this season than it is to sit on a bench for CSKA Moscow.

Sergei Monia hasn't gotten any better in 2 years, and at one time he was another lotto prospect. There's no real excuse to leave him over there, and I say if you're going to use a 12 pick in the draft on the kid, get him over here right away.


----------



## NOBLE

Ugh. All these foreign player speculations are making my stomach hurt.


----------



## yamaneko

im curious as to why this kid speaks such good english.


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> im curious as to why this kid speaks such good english.



Oh yeah? That is good, it would help ease his transtition to the U.S. and his teammates.


----------



## Genjuro

arenas809 said:


> Sergei Monia hasn't gotten any better in 2 years, and at one time he was another lotto prospect. There's no real excuse to leave him over there, and I say if you're going to use a 12 pick in the draft on the kid, get him over here right away.


Wrong. Monya has never been skilled enought to be considered a solid lotto pick. He was the typically overhyped Euro player. Indeed, it was really curious how most of European fans prefered Khryapa over Monya, while draft sites were placing Monya well over Khryapa. And you know what happened on draft day.

Regarding comparations between Aleksandrov and Korolev, both have great potential; Aleksandrov hasn't shined that much during the season because he has played in Reflex (by the way, starting in many games), at quite good European level (his team was semifinalist in the Adriatic League, also in the Serbian League, and having a magnificent ULEB Cup regular season in the toughest group of the competition). Perhaps Korolev seems to have a little bit more competitive attitude at this moment and he has the advantage of having a clear position on court (Aleksandrov seems to be headed to the SF spot, but still is not sure being 6-10, perhaps near 6-11 tall), but it's hard to compare them given the enormous difference in terms of competition they have faced this year. Aleksandrov has tasted the vets game, and when both shared the same competition level, he always looked a lot better than Korolev. Anyway, both are great projects.


----------



## arenas809

Genjuro said:


> Wrong. Monya has never been skilled enought to be considered a solid lotto pick.


So when the word was last year he was headed to Utah at 14, his draft position wasn't late lotto?


----------



## Genjuro

arenas809 said:


> So when the word was last year he was headed to Utah at 14, his draft position wasn't late lotto?


The team's position was lotto, not his. He went in the twenties. That was a rumour, nothing more. By the way, that happened only one year ago, not two.


----------



## arenas809

Genjuro said:


> The team's position was lotto, not his. He went in the twenties. That was a rumour, nothing more. By the way, that happened only one year ago, not two.


Point is you're acting like he was never associated with being in the lotto, regardless the word was that's where he could have gone. If it makes you feel good, you can win this one, ever since I made my agenda comment, you've been in attack mode.

I have enough battles here with my good bud Yama, I'm not adding you to the list.


----------



## yamaneko

Going to be dissapointing if all of this banter about this guy turns out to be false. Im hoping for chad fords sake since he broke the story and has terrible luck at things coming true, that this is true. Whens the last time we had a 8-10 page thread with over 1000 views? The kobe bryant days?


----------



## Weasel

yamaneko said:


> Going to be dissapointing if all of this banter about this guy turns out to be false. Im hoping for chad fords sake since he broke the story and has terrible luck at things coming true, that this is true. Whens the last time we had a 8-10 page thread with over 1000 views? The kobe bryant days?



I also hope it isn't false. I think the Baron Davis topic had a lot of replys in it this season.


----------



## yamaneko

korolev supposedly has been invited to the green room...


----------



## arenas809

yamaneko said:


> korolev supposedly has been invited to the green room...


What a surprise...


----------



## yamaneko

it was to draftexpress because they say supposedly this invite happened 10 or more days ago, before a lot of this promise hype was around everywhere. And they also noted that its especially a unique situation since just like i have been mentioning. a few weeks ago this guy wasnt on many peoples rader. 

The more i think about it, the more i think LESS of the fact that he has no senior competition. First of all, how much senior competition do ANY USA high school players have? None. Outside of their AAU games, they are playing players at my level of basketball, which is slow, 6'3" forwards, who probably would ask for their autograph at the end of the games. If anything, junior leagues oversees have the best of the juniors, equivilant to the AAU traveling teams. 

Also, korolev is almost 2 years YOUNGER than gerald green. I dont know whats going on with gerald, when i was his age, i was already graduating junior college. But anyway, i think dunleavvy likes that he is like his son....the son of a coach, fundamentally sound, long, decent ball handler. Since right now he has proven very little, i dont see anyone with more upside in the draft. I wouldnt rate him above green at this point because green is more ready to contribute, but id definately rate him above martell webster, johan petro, or any of the other 18-19 year olds in the draft.


----------



## Anima

The Clippers on Monday dismissed speculation that they have a deal in place to make a Russian teenager the 12th pick in next week's NBA draft.  News outlets have reported that the Clippers are committed to taking Yaroslav Korolev, a 6-foot-9 small forward who turned 18 last month, if he is available when they make their first pick in the June 28 selection process. 

"Of course we're not going to commit; we're not going to mention anything," Clipper Coach Mike Dunleavy said. 

"We commit to everybody in the draft, and whoever we get, we get." 

Korolev's agent, Marc Fleisher, also denied the reports on the eve of today's deadline for early entrants to withdraw from the draft.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...507.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe


----------



## arenas809

Chad Ford 1, certain Clips board mod, 0

He was dead on this time.


----------



## yamaneko

Thats not the score inasmuch as he has claimed many things that never have come true. As i posted in the other thread, hats off to chad ford for getting something right. Its the first time in possibly a year that i can remember him predicting something pertaining to the clippers or anything else i have read him write about, and it actually coming true. I was really starting to feel sorry for the guy with all of the misinformation people were sending him.


----------

